# Fiberglass scissors



## Guest (Jan 3, 2020)

12” Wiss! Or spend the $ on the electric ones but they are quite pricey! I think I paid $40-$50 for my Wiss but have had them for a long time and had them sharpened several times!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I was just reading reviews about them on Amazon. Thanks bud, should have known to just ask you directly


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2020)

This is a tip that might help as well... you may already know but if you draw back on the scissors as you cut, they will cut the glass much better.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow I'm surprised you fouled up 2 pairs of fiskars - I used the 9" orange handle ones (dressmaker model I believe) on 12oz biax without any problems (even after there was epoxy on the handle and outside surfaces of the blades)

BB has a great tip on method by drawing back as you snip


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I use the ones from Milwaukee tools. They have a very fine serration and it gives me less ragged edges than smooth blades and also grips the glass just right. Get them at Home Depot.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

I just bought these cordless scissors off of Ebay for < $25.00. Quite frankly, I haven't tried them on fiberglass yet--in the reviews they say they work well --but they did go through heavy carpet and all 8000 Amazon boxes my wife ordered for Xmas like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I use first aid scissors. They are real cheap and am still using the same pair for years.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have large Wiss scissors and then use a 400 grit diamond stone 90 degree to the blade to create some tooth. Works well for cutting kevlar as well.

Edit: I use a Falkniven DC4 stone. Fits in your pocket so you can sharpen on the fly. Has a 200 a diamond side and 400 wet stone side.


----------



## BVBFly (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought a pair of fisker amplify fabric scissors for around $25 and worked great. I've used cheap scissors before to cut fiberglass cloth and was pleasantly surprised how much easier it is with a nicer sharper pair.


----------



## Myakka Red (Jan 4, 2017)

KAI 7300, made in Japan. Best there is. Cry once kinda thing.


----------

